# New member. New snow blower



## craig414cc (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey all. Craig from indy. And proud new owner of a platinum 30 414cc.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum and you'll plenty of torque with that one.


----------



## craig414cc (Dec 1, 2014)

Picked up 2 weeks ago. Upgraded the skid shoes, and changed out oil to synthetic. Also got this hitch carrier put together over the weekend to go take care of my mom and others


----------



## craig414cc (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you Norm.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello craig, welcome to *SBF* and congrats!! where did you find the hitch carrier


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Welcome to SBF and congrats,good luck with your new Ariens


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome, Craig. 
I'd like to find something like that for my truck. Pretty cool.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new Ariens.

And that hitch carrier is so much easier than loading/unloading the blower from the bed of the truck...it's a nice one you have there. I was thinking about making my own for the convenience.


----------



## craig414cc (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yes much safer and easier. Got it on Amazon. $80 + 60 shipping. Not bad. Most of same one is about 200. 500 lb load capacity. Only thing was it says it's 32" x48". But inside is 30". So I had to cut a section of side rail off to get it to fit. But other than that, I'm happy with it!


----------



## craig414cc (Dec 1, 2014)

Also very easy to put together. and I also sprayed the carrier and the ramp with truck liner spray for extra traction


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Craig414,

You went big with the 30 SHO. I'm also in Indy and am trying to talk myself into upgrading to the 24 SHO from my Compact 24. Can I ask where you bought your unit?

Chris


----------



## craig414cc (Dec 1, 2014)

Well I can tell you were to get one right now. I ordered a 24 platinum originally. Edwards equipment in Danville. It's there now. I would jump on it tho the platinum is very hard to get now with out ordering. Tell them I sent you it was the one I ordered. They have my phone number. Hope it works out.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

That's a sweet looking machine......lots of power, I like the.

the carrier is great......

let it snow. !!


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Man that carrier is neat. Gonna check out Craigslist.......


----------



## craig414cc (Dec 1, 2014)

thanks. and I have never looked forward to winter so much!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Laundryboy (Oct 18, 2014)

Your blower looks nice but I'm curious, why does Ariens offer a 414cc engine and a 420cc engine. I mean what's the point?


----------



## craig414cc (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone know the horsepower on the 414?


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Laundryboy said:


> Your blower looks nice but I'm curious, why does Ariens offer a 414cc engine and a 420cc engine. I mean what's the point?


The 414cc engine is a Ariens AX and the 420cc engine is a Ariens Polar Force Pro by Briggs & Stratton


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Laundryboy said:


> Your blower looks nice but I'm curious, why does Ariens offer a 414cc engine and a 420cc engine. I mean what's the point?



More power the farther the snow goes. !!


----------



## Laundryboy (Oct 18, 2014)

So if it were blowing 50 feet with the 414, it would blow less than 51 feet with the 420, using the same percentages.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

lol no. more power don't always mean it is going to throw snow farther. the snowblower i was using last year was like 1hp less than my neighbors snow blower but i swear mine would blow snow farther than his. both 2 stroke and about the size other than the motor. mine even almost seemed like it had more torque.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

RoyP said:


> More power the farther the snow goes. !!


This is an incorrect assumption, Impeller RPM dictates the distance thrown and as most snow blower engine run around 3600 to 3800 rpm, the impeller goes around 1100 Rpm. Also having a 14" impeller housing helps too and the last oomph is from the impeller mod.


----------



## craig414cc (Dec 1, 2014)

cbnsoul said:


> Craig414,
> 
> You went big with the 30 SHO. I'm also in Indy and am trying to talk myself into upgrading to the 24 SHO from my Compact 24. Can I ask where you bought your unit?
> 
> Chris


Chris, did you check out edwards?


----------

